# ar question..



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i know its just about impossible. but can you small game hunt with an ar in ohio? says in the regulations: any caliber.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

In my small unimportant opinion. I will guess going into the woods this time of year to squirrel hunt with an AR style rifle will give a appearance of being up to no good. Your rifle is capable of taking larger game and may get your trip afield intrerupted by a conversation with a game warden or a country sheriff. Even when it is legal to do something it does not make it wise to do it. The bullet from the 223 is not likely to stop with the small target your hunting and travel farther than you think. Anywhere we hunt non hunters and anti firearm public observers make calls to law enforcement that put the LE officer on edge before they meet you. I was confronted by a nervous sheriff about firing full auto during the lake fall deer season. His first question to me was how many shot had I fired. I held out cautiously my inline muzzle loader which I was carrying opened at the breach. A new homeowners that had recently moved to the country had called and knew the right words to get LE attention and quick response. I had fired twice over a several hours time span. Imho Find a safe place to coyote hunt or hunt ground hogs and you will enjoy the time afield more with your rifle. Good luck.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

had the same thought just walking in the woods with one makes me think twice. it does say any caliber in the regulations.(for small game) that is what brought up the question. but this type of firearm has the wrong outlook as do pit bulls its all on the owner.. i fig i probly would get questioned about tht going small game hunting. during any open season. thanks for the replies..


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You can use a 30-06 for squirrels in Ohio but not deer. Law makes zero sense.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It would destroy the meat and be a liability. It is legal, but it would be a bad idea.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Muddy said:


> It would destroy the meat and be a liability. It is legal, but it would be a bad idea.


That's why I said that the law makes zero sense.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Not a lawyer or legal document professional in any way. I apologize for the long winded response. I'm going to make a guess on the any caliber wording of the regulation. If the regulations listed the established .22s and the various 17 rim fires that wording would eliminate any caliber that was not listed. The excluded calibers would be anything not listed, small caliber 32 cal muzzle loaders made for small game would be a violation. If it is not listed it is excluded. Some air rifles not 22 or 17 would not make that list. The 20 Sheridan pump up of yesteryear would not be legal for hunting squirrel. Innovation in small game calibers has been around for a long while. Those old obsolete or no longer mainstream firearms would not be legal to hunt with if there was a list. 
I believe the first straight walled deer cartridge list was shorter that the current list. The revisions to me indicate that that acceptable cartridges were overlooked or not widely know to those that backed the straight walled revision. Likely the backers knew to limit their list until the concept proved itself as workable. Small steps first. A thanks to them for their efforts. If innovation continues in design and from wildcatting at the rate it has in the past the list of included calibers will grow in the future. The lack of a list of included calbers for squirrel hunting is good news imho we are allowed to use good judgement. A rare opportunity for hunters imho. If a incident of using a large caliber rifle for squirrels causes property damage, injury or a death the hunting fraternity will no longer be self regulating along with the DNR professionals. No game hearings. Hunting regulations would become the work of political legislation and some non hunters. I will guess if outsiders decide we need legislation to regulate our bad judgement we will not like the outcome. 
Just my thoughts, In my unimportant opinion.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Everyone does know they chamber AR in.22 not just .223


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Everyone does know they chamber AR in.22 not just .223


You can also get one in .450 which would also be legal for squirrels.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

That would be good on squirrels it will grind them for ya


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

They should outlaw hunting squirrel with any rifle.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, I have taken a pheasant with .270 once on a private farm (stocked birds) at the owners insistence. Bullet placement is VERY important if you expect to have anything left. While I would guess there is little expansion in such a small target, the shockwave from the pure velocity of the round may make mush out of the target. BTW head shot - it was very good for dinner.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fastwater said:


> They should outlaw hunting squirrel with any rifle.


 Why ? ?
I sure enjoy hunting with my rifle After the leaves fall, haven't had a problem yet .
Good luck and Good Hunting.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

garhtr said:


> Why ? ?
> I sure enjoy hunting with my rifle After the leaves fall, haven't had a problem yet .
> Good luck and Good Hunting.


Over the years, have just seen and been involved in way too many incidents in which morons are shooting up with a 22 not even thinking that a 22 is one of the worse projectiles as far as ricocheting and not even considering their background.
Like I've stated before, have been shot clear out of my deer stand while bow hunting on my on property as well as other property's. And have a 22 currently embedded in the living room wall that came through a window from a trespassing, slob hunting, squirrel hunter that wasn't even supposed to be on the property.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying squirrel hunting with a rifle can't be done safely. But as usual, many times we are our own worse enemy.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

imnot sure but isn't there something about usage on public land


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ya seen thtat you can convert.223 to .22 but the conversion kits is $200+



DHower08 said:


> Everyone does know they chamber AR in.22 not just .223


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You can pick up a s&w mp15 in .22 for around $400 I believe I also believe Mossberg sells one that's real cheap. But theirs a reason they're cheap


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Unless you're okay with unwanted attention and questions, I'd stick to either a .22, .17 hmr or your shotgun for small game.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Could this be a case of the ODNR giving people, including some they shouldn't, credit? Meaning that most hunters won't pursue squirrel with a 30.06! Even though there might be a few knuckleheads that would!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

fastwater said:


> They should outlaw hunting squirrel with any rifle.



I hunt squirrel with rifles. I make sure that any shot I take has a backstop capable of stopping the cartridge/projectile I am using. I don't take shots at the squirrels while they are outlined or sky-lined up in the trees. But a squirrel on the trunk might have to worry. Most of the shots I take are at squirrels on the ground.

If everyone made responsible decisions, DoW officers would be out of work.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

privateer said:


> Well, I have taken a pheasant with .270 once on a private farm (stocked birds) at the owners insistence. Bullet placement is VERY important if you expect to have anything left. While I would guess there is little expansion in such a small target, the shockwave from the pure velocity of the round may make mush out of the target. BTW head shot - it was very good for dinner.


No license necessary on the private farm, correct? It is run as a Paid Hunt?


----------

